# SEO Question regarding registering URLs



## inkie (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi friends,

I think I might point my domain name to my Blogger blog, which I am using as a kind of official website. It has links to my Etsy store which I am using as a "shopping cart". Do I register with the Search Engines:

1.) my original Blogger address, AND my domain name, AND my Etsy address

or

2.) just my domain name (which points to/disguises my original Blogger address) and my Etsy address?

In other words, do I still need to give the search engines both my original Blogger address AND my domain name which will be pointing to it? I'm afraid if I register both, the Search Engines will see it as duplicate content.

Thanks,
Inkie


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It shouldn't really make a big difference. The important thing you have to do here is setup a permanent redirect (301) from your domain to your Blogger address. This will ensure search engines won't think it's duplicate content and that any links to the domain name 'count' towards your Blogger site.


----------



## DigitalLowdown (Dec 6, 2008)

Agreed, the 301 redirect is the most important, and since your blog is a blogger blog, you don't have to worry about the search engines finding you, they already know. where you will rank is a different story, but your blog will get indexed.


----------



## Zinnia (Sep 2, 2009)

I have my doubts about redirects, but I feel pretty confident about Google staying on its toes (they're thorough, don'tcha know) after reading this: 
Passing Link Juice Through 301 Redirects


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

301 is for passing link juice basically but don't use them for unrelated keywords to get ranked easily. it will ruin everything else.

NiL


----------



## JuanVicar (Sep 7, 2009)

just get your own domain


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

JuanVicar said:


> just get your own domain


He obviously has one.


----------



## supplyjerseys (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, 301 redirection is best solution for this matter.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Is there any way to run blogger on your own domain?
Not by using redirects?
I know some sites let you do this with cnames


----------

